
As Moore’s law ends, brain-like computers begin - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11251.html
======
palavsen
Moore's law will come to a end but as with other paradigms with computers when
one ends another one starts and they continue to advance at a faster
exponential rate.

